# WHC sale: .CA for $0.99, .COM for $8.99 - don't moose out.



## FM__ (Jan 12, 2022)

*.COM for $8.99, .BLOG for $7.99
*
_
Terms and conditions These discounts only apply to new orders and cannot apply to renewals or upgrades. The promotional pricing only applies to the first billing term of your order and renews at our regular rate. The .ca promotional price is limited to 5 domain registrations per client. This applies to the first year of new .CA registrations only, and not to renewals or transfers of existing domains. Additional registrations are available at $9.99 for the first year._


----------



## FM__ (Jan 12, 2022)

Please note that it appears that the promotional pricing does currently not apply to Gold or Bronze tier customers, this should be fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 12, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> Please note that it appears that the promotional pricing does currently not apply to Gold or Bronze tier customers, this should be fixed by tomorrow.



Yep, just checked and was charged $9.99 per domain in cart.


----------



## domains (Jan 12, 2022)

Is this promo also being offered at Sibername?


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 12, 2022)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Yep, just checked and was charged $9.99 per domain in cart.



Yes I paid 9.99/domain this morning.. never knew about this promotion.

And guess what, WHC was kind enough to credit my account. It's not the amount ($30+) that matters but the willingness and accepting that there was an issue. Fantastic. Great team you have there [notify]FM[/notify]. Feel very satisfied and respected. 

Well done WHC!!!


----------



## FM__ (Jan 12, 2022)

domains said:
			
		

> Is this promo also being offered at Sibername?



No. We're currently starting the planning for the integration of Sibername accounts into WHC.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 12, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> No. We're currently starting the planning for the integration of Sibername accounts into WHC.




May god have mercy on our souls


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 12, 2022)

What could possibly go wrong there   



			
				FM said:
			
		

> No. We're currently starting the planning for the integration of Sibername accounts into WHC.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 12, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> No. We're currently starting the planning for the integration of Sibername accounts into WHC.



My heart literally skipped a beat.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 12, 2022)

I still don't understand why they are doing that, Sibername had an excellent rep, everything worked, all they had to do was run it.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 13, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why they are doing that, Sibername had an excellent rep, everything worked, all they had to do was run it.



To be honest, they should be transferring WHC domains over to the Siber registration software, and then working to improve that system - call it WHC or whatever you want.

The registrar software currently used with WHC is scary, to way the least. Especially with transfers.


----------



## FM__ (Jan 13, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> Please note that it appears that the promotional pricing does currently not apply to Gold or Bronze tier customers, this should be fixed by tomorrow.



I'll confirm here when a fix is live, it's still in progress currently.



			
				DomainRecap said:
			
		

> The registrar software currently used with WHC is scary, to way the least. Especially with transfers.



We'll be working on improving that as well and have made some backend improvements already.

Sibername was definitely a domain registrar first, WHC's system was originally built for hosting, so there are improvements left to take care of.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 13, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> Sibername was definitely a domain registrar first, WHC's system was originally built for hosting, so there are improvements left to take care of.



Hence the absolute illogical move of this, WHC stands for Web Host Canada and they want to get into registrations in a bigger way.

What a lost opportunity to be known as a registrar and to have both.

Quite honestly, ANY experience I have had with a web host as a registrar the registrar part is an after thought and takes second seat to web hosting.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 13, 2022)

I am certain that the majority of Sibername’s revenue is from web hosting. So they want to merge it with WHC. I can’t blame them for that. 

If there is no interruption in TBR I think we will all be okay with it.


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 13, 2022)

Getting an Auth code with Siber is easy-peasy…not so with WHC. *DONT_KNOW*


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 13, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> I'll confirm here when a fix is live, it's still in progress currently.



Hopefully it's soon and permanent, as otherwise I may need to set up a second WHC account just to get these deals before all the good hand-regs are gone.


----------



## domains (Jan 13, 2022)

there are still good hand regs?   :lol:


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 13, 2022)

domains said:
			
		

> there are still good hand regs?   :lol:



I keep a small list of leftovers, but they are dwindling while I wait for this WHC sale to work for my customer class.  :[

I actually thought it was working as my cart had been cleared, but after adding in 5 of them, it's still showing $9.99 a pop.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## FM__ (Jan 14, 2022)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

>



We had something that needed to be fixed with priority first yesterday and are now testing the fix for this promo for gold and bronze clients.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 14, 2022)

*I just tried it and it's working!!
*


----------



## FM__ (Jan 14, 2022)

Yes, the .CA pricing should be correct now. 5 pieces per user.


----------



## mcm (Jan 26, 2022)

domains said:
			
		

> there are still good hand regs?   :lol:



I was able to register Suggested.ca. Couldn't pass up on it for $1.  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## FM__ (Jan 26, 2022)

Last day today!


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 26, 2022)

Just tried to take advantage of the promo before it was gone.  Of course my luck is that I find another bug preventing me from fully utilizing it.

So here's the situation.  I go to handreg 5 .ca domains.  But only 3 were getting the promo applied to it, the others listed at full price.  I suspected that I was only getting three because I had won two TBR domains last week, the only logical thought was that it was subtracting those two registrations as part of my 5 promos allowed.  So I thought, well maybe they applied the discount from those TBR purchases, that would have been cool if they did!  But after checking, I see that no, I paid what I bid, no discount was applied.  So I was only able to get 3 at the promo price.

I went back in afterward and added 2 more domains to my cart, just to see what would happen, but its still not at the $0.99 promo.

So in any case, just thought I'd let you know the issue.


----------



## Eby__ (Jan 26, 2022)

I don't think the TBR domains are part of this promotion, as you have found out.

It might be yet another bug that WHC might have to take care. But interestingly, although it is still the 26th, you might see the date of registration being the 27th! Isn't that strange?

I thought WHC operates in EST.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 26, 2022)

That's because its Zulu time, aka Greenwich Mean Time (GMT), aka Universal Time Coordinated (UTC), aka London time.

I choose to say/think Zulu because you'll notice that the date/time is followed by a Z in whois results.

On one hand I get it, they follow a universal time. On the other hand, you'd more naturally expect it to be based on EST.

Oh, and yeah, I really didn't expect the TBR would be included in the promo, but based on the info I had (nothing in my account other than the 2 TBR domains from last week), I could only conclude that was what was happening.

Oh well, I guess I "moosed" out.  In my head I'm now hearing Meatloaf singing "Now don't be saaaad. Cause 3 out of 5 ain't baaaaaad....."  RIP Meatloaf!


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 27, 2022)

I should've probably tagged [notify]FM[/notify] in my promo bug posts above.  Doing so retroactively.


----------



## FM__ (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks for letting me know - the end time of this promotion should have been in EST at midnight. I'll take a closer look at your account, [notify]rlm[/notify]. Though I'm probably not able to see when the domains were added to the cart. I'll reach out to you directly.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 27, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me know - the end time of this promotion should have been in EST at midnight. I'll take a closer look at your account, [notify]rlm[/notify]. Though I'm probably not able to see when the domains were added to the cart. I'll reach out to you directly.



Yeah, it probably was EST at midnight.  I did the transaction at 8:30-ish PST, so 11:30 EST.  So that wouldn't have factored into the problem at all.

Definitely a bug, most likely tied to the two TBR domains added to my account the previous week.  Its as if the code just said, "how many domains have previously been bought in this promotional period time frame" and subtracted them from the 5 promos available.

In any case, I don't really care about the promo or getting any resolution personally, just letting you know so you can fix the code for future reference.  No need to follow up.


----------



## FM__ (Jan 28, 2022)

Just to confirm, [notify]rlm[/notify] and to thank you for pointing this out, your suspicion was correct, we were calculating the limit across all of the domains registered during the time, not taking the origin into account. We're looking at a fix for this going forward.


----------

